# What I Can And Cannot Feed The A Piranha?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe a dumb question... but this site is hard for me to search on.

Can piranhas eat beef??? chicken??? what fish do I stay away from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

best foods to feed are pellets, white fish fillets, shrimp, etc. stay away from red meats and red fish fillets.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Alright... So pellets are like the staple of the diet???

What do they feed their piranhas at aquascape??? Thats where I am getting my piranha from so am I going to have to teach him to like pellets??? what kind of pellets???

and no chicken???

thanks a lot.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Cichlid Staple or cichlid gold are the one I give my P's and like Tensa said white fish filete and shrimp I also

like to soak there food in vitachem


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

c_granger21 said:


> Alright... So pellets are like the staple of the diet???
> 
> What do they feed their piranhas at aquascape??? Thats where I am getting my piranha from so am I going to have to teach him to like pellets??? what kind of pellets???
> 
> ...


you would have to ask Pedro what he feeds them i cant comment on that as i dont know for sure. and pellets are a great choice as a main diet but sometimes it is hard to get serras on pellets so depending on what you get you may need to stuff the fillets and shrimp with pellets in order to get them to eat them. i personally would stay away from chicken but if you really want to feed it feed it to them as a treat like once a month. there are plenty of other options to keep the variety in their diet and not have to feed red meat and chicken.

which P did you order?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

ruby red spilo.

not dieng to feed them chicken.... its just I am going to make a bunch of packets of frozen vita soaked food... and gonna mix all the meat together..

how do you stuff the filets??? any good tips or just trial and error?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just trial and error really slice it enough to put a pellet or two in the cube of meat and that should do the trick.


----------

